# The best website for to copy? [start up]



## asyropbunder (Jul 7, 2011)

Greetings. Everybody, I want to make a site for my would-be t-shirt business (a kids and teen shirt business, with the message of equality and the likes).

Okay,, so in your opinion, what is the best website to copy?
busted tees?
tshirt hell? 

any help will be appreciated 

oh and yes, because I live in Indonesia, I won't use paypal and the likes, just bank transfer.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Okay,, so in your opinion, what is the best website to copy?


None. The best way would be to do something original and make your site original


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

asyropbunder said:


> I won't use paypal and the likes, just bank transfer.


Also, this will be an issue IMHO, most people will not be willing to buy something from a site where the only payment option is bank transfer. The reason that Paypal is so popular is that it is secure. Good luck though and also agree with Rodney that you should create something original, not just copy another site.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

what? This is a joke, right?


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

binki said:


> what? This is a joke, right?


LOL. Dear God alive.

What is the best website to copy?!!!

I have built a few websites.
You need a site with a cart.

I use Joomla with the Virtumart component.
There are many payment options in this and PayPal is one.

It is easier to install a Joomla website with the Virtuemart component than to "copy" a website.
Get a template, CMS (content management system) site, secure cart/payment system and then modify it.

"Copy" a site - you will not be able to get the database. Lots of sites will not run unless you have the database as well as the html pages. Lots of sites have a lot of coded clockwork in the background that make it run.

So chose a good template running in a good website system which has a cart and payment systems already in there.

Then get some good photos of your product. If you have good looking friends, give them a few tee shirts and have them model your product. A sexy young woman does wonders for the look of a tee shirt.

Then get good quality incoming links (not incoming links from flea bag link farms or blogs). Get a facebook page, Twitter page, Youtube channel, gum tree and ebay spot..... Get your site named and linked from as many decent sites which potential customers might visit. That might mean giving product away, doing favours, writing articles, begging...

Then you might stand half a chance of a website that pulls some traffic.


----------



## starchild (Jul 22, 2009)

I guess you don't need to copy but rather emulate. Look at a number of sites and take from each what you like most about the look???, preferably it's function.

Look at it from a customers point of view.

Is it convenient? Does it convert you to a repeat user? Does it make browsing, navigating easier? Oh snap I like how they notify me of stock quantities. etc etc

Look at the different "components" that make up a successful site that you like. Then when you start understanding what exactly is being offered, look at sites you may not have even thought of considering in different markets. "re-compete"

oh.. teen and kids are two different social issues so consider this when you decide on content and look.. parents spend the money, but teens let them know what they want to wear.

In no time at all you will start to make strong decisions on what you want your site to be..

Reinventing the wheel is ridiculous, unless you have the resources too.. copying is okay.. but if you are trying to position yourself, you first need to understand what customers have come to expect as quality service (what & how they are offered) so I guess you need to emulate..


----------



## On the Rocks (Aug 2, 2011)

starchild said:


> I guess you don't need to copy but rather emulate. Look at a number of sites and take from each what you like most about the look???, preferably it's function.
> 
> Look at it from a customers point of view.
> 
> ...


I believe you are covering many of the important issues here.
The average website user has the attention span of a flea.
If it is not obvious and easy they will move on to another site.
You will get visitors but fail to convert.


----------

